# Glyphen Erklären



## Wurzelgnarf (24. Juni 2009)

Ich hab nen problem mit der Schami Glyphe SCHOCK. Entweder kapier ich nicht wie die funktioniert oder die geht nicht.
In der Beschreibung steht: Verringert die von euren Schockzaubern verursachte globale Abklingzeit auf 1 sek.
Habs mit und ohne glyphe probiert, ich merk kein Unterschied. Mal bitte für blöde erklären: Welchen zauber muss ich auflösen
und welche zauber kann ich danach schneller benutzen als ohne Glyphe.

Und noch ne glyphe die ich nicht Kapiere ist die Mage Glyphe VERWANDLUNG. In der Beschriebung steht: Euer Zauber Verwandlung
entfernt zusätzlich allle auf das ziel wirkende Effekte, die Schaden üer zeit verursachen. 
WHY
Sinnlose glyphe. Wenn ich n Ziel sheepe, gehe ich davon aus, das weder jmd aus meine grp es angreift, noch das da n dot drauf ist.


----------



## Feardot. (24. Juni 2009)

wenn aber schon ein dot auf dem mob ist musst du net abwarten bis er runtergetickt ist sondern kannst sofort sheepen.
durch die glyphe wird halt der dot egal wie lange er noch laufen würde entfernt

und beim schock ist es so, dass man normalerweise 1,5 sec GCD danach hat (mit tempowertung weniger). Durch die glyphe hast halt nur 1 sec GCD


----------



## Morgwath (24. Juni 2009)

Mit der Glyphe "Schock" kannst du nach einer Sekunde (statt nach 1,5 Sekunden) nach dem wirken eines Schockzaubers einen anderen Zauber wirken.

Mit der Mage glyphe geht es darum, dass du ein Ziel sheepen kann was versehentlich mit einem DoT versehen wurde.


----------

